

Japan, the Edo period and outsiders (dont miss the comments) - hardik
http://moreintelligentlife.com/content/places/henrytricks/backward-glances?page=full

======
sunchild
I find that people outside Asia are extremely ignorant about Japan. This kind
of pop journalism fills the void, but doesn't actually shed any light.
Visiting Japan is like visiting the home of someone who keeps everything in
its place – not exactly a comfortable place, until you understand the system
behind it.

Try visiting the countryside in Japan: you will not see a single stone out of
place. No litter. No discarded auto bodies. No trash piles. Literally
everything has a place, and is kept there.

